# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  Acer Aspire X3810

## quake-1000

Здравствуйте, вопрос о драйверах видеокарты для асера.
Есть комп асеровской сборки Aspire X3810.
Ранее на компе стояла виста, поставили XP, но возник конфликт с драйверами.
На сайте поддержки есть 3 версии дровов для ати, нвидиа и интел.
Не один не подходит. Part number не знаю и возможности узнать нет.
Что там за железка стоит и как на нее поставить дрова, хелп!

----------


## Cheechako

Можно попробовать определиться с железом программно; но по опыту - установка на "фирменных" компьютерах другой OS'и большая головная боль...

----------


## quake-1000

Уже разобрался, пол инета перерыл.
Может кому интересно, вся проблема была в асере :)
Именно с видеодрайверами, решается заменой стандартного inf-файла в дровах на "прошитый".

----------


## rz888

*quake-1000*, поподробнее пожалуйста, с ссылками, если можно. тоже такая проблема.

----------


## quake-1000

> *quake-1000*, поподробнее пожалуйста, с ссылками, если можно. тоже такая проблема.


Качаешь дрова (ати или нвидиа) с сайта производителя.
Запускаешь инсталяцию, программа установки выдает ошибку типа нет железа такого здесь. Жмем ок.
В процессе установки сама инсталяция распаковалась в c:\nvdia, идем туда, заменяем nv4_disp.inf (для хр) или nv_disp.inf (для висты) на скаченные с сайта (ссылка ниже) "пропатченные".

В общем, вот сайт, там все написано :)
http://acerfans.ru/forum/topic_1708

----------


## aaabbb55

> Здравствуйте, вопрос о драйверах видеокарты для асера.
> Есть комп асеровской сборки Aspire X3810.
> Ранее на компе стояла виста, поставили XP, но возник конфликт с драйверами.
> На сайте поддержки есть 3 версии дровов для ати, нвидиа и интел.
> Не один не подходит. Part number не знаю и возможности узнать нет.
> Что там за железка стоит и как на нее поставить дрова, хелп!


У меня вообще хр не устанавливается =(( при установки когда загружаются все драйвера появляется сначало строчка "бла бла fat32" а потом " бла бла ntfs" после нее синий экран и ошибка 0х0000007b =(( помогите плз или если у кого нить есть драйвера на сата для материнки из этого гребанного х3810 поделитесь плз =((((

PS: quake-1000 если не сложно напиши какой хр устанавливал и что ты перед этим делал =) Заранее спсб всем

----------


## quake-1000

> PS: quake-1000 если не сложно напиши какой хр устанавливал и что ты перед этим делал =) Заранее спсб всем


Я ставил не чистую ХР, а зверевскую сборку. Там автоматом все контроллеры грузятся.
А так - на сайте производителя качай и пиши на дискету/флеху :)

Вот скорее всего что тебе нужно:
http://global-download.acer.com/GDFi...=ru&SC=EMEA_23
Это дрова на чипсет под ХР проф., там должно быть что-то на-подобии

----------


## rz888

*quake-1000*, думаю что человеку нужна просто система с этими дровами. обычно всегда пишут в описании, то есть xp (SATA drivers). много валяется на торрентах. свою проблему решил-единственное пришлось несколько версия драйверов качать, не все подошли.

----------


## Tiptronik

у меня тоже стоит зверь но не как не иогу найти дрова на видяху нвидиа где если не сложно написать, можно найти ихИИ

_Добавлено через 39 секунд_
у меня асер ПК х3810

----------


## quake-1000

> у меня тоже стоит зверь но не как не иогу найти дрова на видяху нвидиа где если не сложно написать, можно найти ихИИ
> 
> _Добавлено через 39 секунд_
> у меня асер ПК х3810


www.nvidia.ru

для установки на acer - www.acerfans.ru

----------


## zorrosarg

памагите пайалуста ыа тойе немагу фарматироват ьацху пастажит ьп с.п2 но даыот асхипку поамагите

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 4 секунды_
упс  nemagu formatirovat ACER ASPIRE X 3810 dayot ashipku pamahite

_Добавлено через 19 минут 36 секунд_
pamagite pajalusta. atvette

----------

